# ISO Apple Snow Recipe



## SpiritWolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone can help with a recipie my mum use to make when I was a child, its called "Apple Snow", All I know is that it was made from tin pie apples that you can make apple pie out of(maybe people in australia may know of this as I am not sure if any one in America or anywhere else has seen or heard of it), and it also had egg whites whipped up in it, but Im not sure what else it was made of and how much of whatever was used as well as how you made it, I really would like to try and re-create my mums recipie, as close as I can anyway, but she is no longer with us on this planet, so I am desparate to find out any information I can on how to make this YUMMY dessert, Im not even sure if it was baked in the oven or just let to set in the fridge. Any help at all will help greatly, maybe someones mum or grandma will know, Im not even sure if it is an Australian recipie, as my mums mum was Scottish, may be it is a Scottish dish of some sort, all I know is it is very YUMMY and VERY MORISH, and I think we ate it with Vannilla Icecream.
Any help will be greatly apprieated, Thanks Guys, will talk soon.( 4 good luck of coarse )


----------



## kyles (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it's Aussie, mum made it for me when I was a kid in Tassie. I think it's just canned pie apple (or in our case cold stewed apple), sugar to taste and egg white, and set in the fridge. The one time I have made it, it seperated and turned into a mess. I think the recipe might be in "The Central Cookbook" which is a Tasmanian cookbook which used to be _the _book to have when you were leaving home.
You could also try the Australian Women's Weekly website, which has a fabulous recipe index.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 15, 2006)

SpiritWolf, the recipe for Apple Snow is here.  Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Dec 15, 2006)

*Apple Snow*



			
				kyles said:
			
		

> I think it's Aussie, mum made it for me when I was a kid in Tassie. I think it's just canned pie apple (or in our case cold stewed apple), sugar to taste and egg white, and set in the fridge. The one time I have made it, it seperated and turned into a mess. I think the recipe might be in "The Central Cookbook" which is a Tasmanian cookbook which used to be _the _book to have when you were leaving home.
> You could also try the Australian Women's Weekly website, which has a fabulous recipe index.


Thankyou very much, this sounds just like my mums, Im not sure, but I am going to give it a go this weekend, It sounds perfect, I want to try it on my son, who never got to try his Grandma's cooking as she was in a nursing home when he was little, But I want to re-create this for christmas.  I want to give my kids a bit of the past that I remember, my mums cooking was fab.  I loved most of what she cooked or made, but now we sometimes put a bit of a twist on it, Thank you very much for bringing a real precious moment back to me.  I hope it turns out just like my mum use to make.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Dec 15, 2006)

*Apple Snow*



			
				boufa06 said:
			
		

> SpiritWolf, the recipe for Apple Snow is here.  Hope this is what you are looking for.


Thank you so much for showing me this web-site, its fab, I have saved it into my fav's, so I can look it up at any time, that recipie sounds very close to my mums, so I will be trying it out before chrissy, as I want to re-create some of my mums meals and desserts for this special time of year for my kids, they didn't get to sample many of her meals when they were young, as she was too sick, now I want to do it for her,                        Thanks so much,           Spiritwolf+kids(+ gran )


----------

